
Teen hacks Pentagon websites, gets thanked for finding 'bugs' - OMG__Ponies
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-pentagon-cyber-idUSKCN0Z32IU
======
devnonymous
Click-baity title. The teen participated in a bug bounty and found some (know)
vulnerabilities.

------
mtgx
A whole thank you?

~~~
ddworken
Well I did get to meet with the Secretary of Defense and get his personal
challenge coin! And they did pay out bounties, I just wasn't the first to
report the ones I sent in (despite sending most of them in on the first day).

